# comment mettre  à jour les drivers sur BootCamp?



## Morebany (15 Mai 2021)

bonjour,

J'avais installé Windows sur Mac via BootCamp.
Quand la partition dédiée à Windows avait été créée puis dès la 1ère session d'ouverture de Windows,l'assistant BootCamp avait apparu.Ok !

Récemment sur Mac, d'autres périphériques externes ont été à nouveau installés(donc de nouveaux pilotes) mais en revenant sur Windows,l'assistant BootCamp ne réapparaît plus pour mettre  à jour mes nouveaux pilotes.

Comment remédier à cela?


merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (15 Mai 2021)

Morebany a dit:


> Récemment sur Mac, d'autres périphériques externes ont été à nouveau installés(donc de nouveaux pilotes) mais en revenant sur Windows,l'assistant BootCamp ne réapparaît plus pour mettre à jour mes nouveaux pilotes.
> 
> Comment remédier à cela?


Il n'y a rien à faire, si macOS réclame ou a besoin de pilotes, ce qui est rarement le cas, il s'en chargera tout seul. La plupart du temps, sous macOS c'est un logiciel ou matériel qui exige l'installation d'un pilote/driver. Oui, à la fin d'une installation de Windows, il y a une version d'Assistant Boot Camp spécifique pour Windows, mais qui ne se lancera qu'une seule fois.

Par la suite, sous Windows, la seule chose à faire est de lancer Windows Update et si des mises à jour sont proposées pour des logiciels ou matériels, elles seront affichées. Ce n'est pas parce que tu as installé des pilotes/drivers sous macOS qu'il y en a besoin sous Windows et vice-versa!

Sous macOS Assistant Boot Camp ne sert que pour faire une installation de Windows en téléchargeant/installant les pilotes/drivers qui sont nécessaires en fonction de la version de ton Mac. Par la suite, Assistant Boot Camp ne sert plus que pour la désinstallation de la partition de Windows et c'est tout.


----------

